# Oil temp gauge install- HELP!



## Dippin'Dub (Dec 16, 2007)

were the hell do i plug in the oil temp sender? Im installing a newsouth oil temp gauge, and I've been researching all night. It looks to me like there is a boss on the oil filter housing that I can tap into, but does anyone have any information about how to go about getting enough room to be able to do it? It looks pretty crammed in there. Typical of a VW i guess.


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Oil temp gauge install- HELP! (Dippin'Dub)*

I'm wondering about this install as I'm considering it myself. I know New South sells a fitting ("VW M14-1/8" PlugPort" that replaces the oil pan drain plug to which you can install the temp sender.
Doesn't New South provide installation instructions?


----------



## Dippin'Dub (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah i have the newsouth gauge and sender kit. the instructions don't tell you were to put it. However I know there is an extra hole in the oil filter housing were it will go that has a plug in it. my issue is how to get up in there


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

search for posts i made. there are pictures in there somewhere of my engine. Ive got a oil temp and oil pressure senders on my oil filter housing.


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

Found all your posts, no pics of your engine/oil filter housing...








Oil temp sensor located on the oil filter housing isn't going to give you an accurate reading. Better to place it in the oil pan, isn't it?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (walkingfool)*

my bad. here you go
standard oil pressure sender that triggers oil light is on the left
aftermarket oil pressure sender on right
oil temp is behind aftermarket oil pressure sender
my oil temp stays about 80 celsius or so in town and stays on about 110 celsius driving long distance at 140kmh


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

another thought. i dont run an oil cooler


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

I wondered. The mk5 has an integral oil cooler.
Thanks for the picture. It helps a lot.
The 42draft designs web site has an explanation of two senders- VDO (metric M10x1) and SW (1/8 NPT)


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

i'm looking to do this shortly. thanks


----------

